
The Biography Of Union Square Ventures – with Fred Wilson - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/fred-wilson/
======
jfornear
This is an interesting interview.

I like the running back analogy at 21:00. Here's a link to Lindzon's blog post
Fred was referring to: [http://howardlindzon.com/breathing-drinking-twitter-
poker-li...](http://howardlindzon.com/breathing-drinking-twitter-poker-life-
justine-bieber/) (Ignore the wheels off title, it's actually a good read esp.
if you're a Twitter developer.)

------
albertsun
His voice sounds a lot like Paul Graham's.

